# Problème Ecran Powerbook G4



## Raph88 (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Je vous contact car l'écran de mon Powerbook G4 15 pouce fabrication 2004 fait des siennes.
Il a subitement (alors que je regardais une vidéo) cessé de s'éclairer. 
Il s'agit d'un problème de luminosité car lorsque je regarde l'écran avec un éclairage important dans la pièce je peux voir mon fond d'écran avec une infime scintillance. Ce phénomène de scintillance est plus prononcé lorsque je modifie la luminosité de mon ordinateur par les préférences systèmes. De plus lorsque je branche mon ordinateur sur un moniteur externe, cela fonctionne.
Je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique ni en électronique mais je pense que c'est un problème de faux contact. Cependant un avis spécialisé est le bienvenu.
J'aimerai avoir la possibilité de réparer cette défection sans avoir à changer l'écran (ce qui coute environ 300 euros).
Merci
Bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2012)

Si tu regarde les sujets similaires, c'est souvent l'"inverter" mais ça peut être le néon aussi, ou la nappe.
Si c'est la nappe, essaie de changer l'orientation de l'écran.
Est-ce que à un moment tu récupère ta luminosité ?


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Février 2012)

Je pense sois à l'inverter ou au CCFL (néon)


----------



## Raph88 (19 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
Désolé de ne pas m'être manifesté plutôt mais merci.
J'ai finalement parcouru la toile et entrepris de remplacer moi-même la carte inventer.
J'ai réussi à l'extraire mais maintenant j'ai deux questions qui se posent à moi
- Comment puis-je être certain que mon problème de rétro élairage soit lié à une dysfonction de cette carte?
- Où puis-je en acheter une nouvelle et quel modèle dois-je choisir car sur Bricomac car il y en a une qui est compatible avec un * Alu 15" (1.67GHz DL)* et une avec *G4 Alu 15" (1-1.67GHz SL)*? Quelle est la différence entre DL et SL?
Merci


----------



## didgar (19 Février 2012)

Salut !

SL = Single Layer
DL = Dual Layer

Ton PowerBook embarque un graveur simple ( modèle A1106 ) ou double couche ( modèle A1138 ) en fonction de sa génération !

Une fois identifié le modèle d'inverter qu'il te faut, regarde quand même sur eBay y compris aux US ... même avec les frais de port ça peut valoir le coup ( et le coût aussi ... ) !

A+

Didier

Edit : le A1106 semble avoir existé en simple et double couche ... la différence notoire avec le A1138 c'est la résolution native et le passage en ddr2 ... autant pour moi ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------

Re !

=> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Powerbook-Aluminum-G4-15-Inverter-Board-922-6015-922-6962-Used--/120846875055

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (20 Février 2012)

Raph88 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je vous contact car l'écran de mon Powerbook G4 15 pouce fabrication 2004 fait des siennes.
> Il a subitement (alors que je regardais une vidéo) cessé de s'éclairer.
> Il s'agit d'un problème de luminosité car lorsque je regarde l'écran avec un éclairage important dans la pièce je peux voir mon fond d'écran avec une infime scintillance. Ce phénomène de scintillance est plus prononcé lorsque je modifie la luminosité de mon ordinateur par les préférences systèmes. De plus lorsque je branche mon ordinateur sur un moniteur externe, cela fonctionne.
> ...



J'ai un Powerbook G4 15 pouce version 3,5 (ou 3,2 je sais plus) donc je pense comme le tiens. Lorsque j'ai fini mes activités sur mon ordis et que je me tire(sans rabattre l'écran), il se met en veille tout seul et quand je reviens, j'ai le même problème: comme si la luminosité était au minimum. A ce moment, je rabat mon écran et en le rouvrant, le problème est réglé...
Peut être que...


----------



## esv^^ (20 Février 2012)

Raph88 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je vous contact car l'écran de mon Powerbook G4 15 pouce fabrication 2004 fait des siennes.
> Il a subitement (alors que je regardais une vidéo) cessé de s'éclairer.
> Il s'agit d'un problème de luminosité car lorsque je regarde l'écran avec un éclairage important dans la pièce je peux voir mon fond d'écran avec une infime scintillance. Ce phénomène de scintillance est plus prononcé lorsque je modifie la luminosité de mon ordinateur par les préférences systèmes. De plus lorsque je branche mon ordinateur sur un moniteur externe, cela fonctionne.
> ...



ET MERDE!
j'ai le meme problème...
je surfait sur internet et d'un coup plouf! plus de luminosité!
Même si c'est une antiquité, j'aimerais bien que mon mac ne me lâche pas tout de suite!
Ah!


----------



## Raph88 (20 Février 2012)

Je le jette à l'eau!!
Je vais tenter de changer l'inverter Board
Je posterai pour vous faire part du succès ou du bid de cette périlleuse mais interressante entreprise  :rateau: 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Raph88 (25 Février 2012)

Opération : Succès
Cout 60 euros et mon bluetooth (aléa d'un apprenti réparateur de portable)
Merci à tous les gens qui partagent leur connaissance sur le web!
Bonne soirée


----------



## petit lu (8 Mars 2012)

.....


----------



## esv^^ (8 Mars 2012)

Perso, j'ai vraiment cru que c'"tait la fin mais, voilà ce que j'ai fait:
1°)Reset PMU
2°)Demonter mon PowerBook repérer le fil (rose et blanc pour ceux qui connaissent).
3°)Il était tordu et coincé entre le lecteur dvd et la carte mère: je l'ai débloqué.
4°) Il Marche  aujourd'hui super bien!
Coût total: 0 
                 10 min
J'éspere que tu n'avais pas le même pb même si on voyait les mêmes caractéristiques...Parce que 60!!!
^^
esv^^


----------

